# multiple hedgehogs



## soyeah (Aug 7, 2009)

I was wondering how to best travel with more than one hedgehog?
Piper has her own carrier, as well as my dog, and my cat... Things can be quite cramped.
I had an idea of altering a large carrier so that you could put more than one hedgie in it. Dividers, etc. Has anyone ever done anything like this? Any other ideas or input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I haven't traveled with my 2 hedgies, but I'd give them each their carrier, specially if there are males and females. If you can't or really want to divide, put the femeale togeter to avoid unpleasent surprise.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I know of many people who have divided the carrier in half to provide space for two hedgehogs. Some carriers this works for better than others. 

Take the carrier apart and lay the bottom half middle down onto a piece of coroplast or thin plywood. Trace the outline including any bolt holes. Then put the carrier together with the coroplast in the middle. It works well.

Carriers that have the bolts that join the two sections work the best and are the easiest.


----------



## soyeah (Aug 7, 2009)

cool! thanks very much, nancy!


----------

